# 4CRS Swap & Sale - May 4 & 5 - Durango, CO



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Join us for our annual Boat, Board & Gear Swap and Sale this weekend at 4Corners Riversports in Durango, Colorado. We'll have our parking lot packed with tons of used kayaks, rafts, canoes, stand up paddle boards, river & camping gear, and more! 

*We'll also have our entire store discounted at 10 to 50% off! *

The sale starts at 9am on Saturday, May 4th. 

Can't make it to the swap & sale? Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637 and we'll help you find the new or used gear you need! 

You can also pre-register your used gear online at www.riversports.com


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We'll be here until 7pm tonight checking in used gear so you've still got time to come drop off your gear. We'll also be doing last minute gear check in tomorrow morning from 7:30 to 8:30

See you at the swap!


----------

